# Windshield Scratch, Haze and Etching Repair for $1.99 !!



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I etched my windshield on my "12 ECO using "Driveway Cleaner" and a scrub brush in an attempt to remove bugs.
[ Later, a litmus paper test yielded the stuff was above PH-14!]

The etch was severe, visible day or night and distracting.
Ugly was an understatement, you could see it from outside the car as well as from the inside..

Phone calls to two dealers and a couple of Glass shops were the same, "New Windshield Needed"

A chance question at Autozone yielded the solution.

A product called "Windshield Clean and Prep Kit" .42 oz, by AGS of Muskegon Mi for $1.99 fixed the problem.
UPC Code 7714601512 , Autozone Part Number: WCP-1A

AGS/.42 oz. windshield clean and prep kit (WCP-1A) | Glass Cleaner | AutoZone.com

When the guy said it had a white powder, I remembered a product from the Eastwood Company called Cerium Oxide Windshield Polish.

The little flat package is yellow, about 2 x 3" and has a oval sponge inside, add water and make small oval motions.
In less than 10 minutes I had my windshield sparkling like NEW!

I feel sure it will work for light scratches and wiper hazing as this is a super-fine abrasive product. 

I suggest anyone attempting this to clean first, de-tar with Acetone etc and remove other outstanding debris with a razor..

It is NOT advertised to have the ability I have mentioned previously.

Deeply scratched windshields may require the Eastwood Repair Kit to remove deeply ingrained damage.
Pro Glass Polishing Kit
Using the Cerium Oxide is messy, also when using power tools, and you must be EXACT on the coverage or distorted vision from waves in the glass will occur.

Kudos to Autozone for having this product.

Hope this helps
Rusty Wrench
aka DrVette


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

These windshields are extremely soft. I took one trip up to the mountains, and its sandblasted beyond belief. The hood and the front bumper didnt fare well either. Less than 500 miles on the car, and it makes me ill to think about it. I will run to Autozone in the morning and get some of this, see if helps with my light sand sparkles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> These windshields are extremely soft. I took one trip up to the mountains, and its sandblasted beyond belief. The hood and the front bumper didnt fare well either. Less than 500 miles on the car, and it makes me ill to think about it. I will run to Autozone in the morning and get some of this, see if helps with my light sand sparkles.


Sounds like you need a front bra for that kind of driving. What did you drive through? 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

If they made a OEM Bra for it, I would buy one. I havent seen one. Although I plan on getting it fixed and getting a new windshield. As soon as I can find a place that will install some ClearPlex around here, I will get it done. Currently, the only place that installs ClearPlex is about 200 miles away, and in the same direction I had to go that damaged my windshield in the first place. 

I was driving up to Reno. I hit the foothills, and there was a truck in front of me. I was waaaaay behind it. I came around a corner going downhill and there he was. He kissed the white outside line and flung road salt and sand from an earlier snow removal, and I got hammered with 500 miles on my car. I got a few chips in the front bumper and hood and the windshield got sandblasted. 

The windshield itself, just got peppered with sand or salt, whatever was used. So its just glittery. There are a few small dings, but its not bad. Its the glitter, sandblasted effect that bugs me. Looking at it with the sun in front of you, it looks like white paint all over the windshield. I got a quote from Safelite down the street for $275. Although my insurance has $0 deductible coverage, and Ive had a few replaced with them over the 14 years Ive been with the insurance company, I dont really want to use them on the brand new car. 

I would like an OEM windshield. So I will see what the cost comparison is. Looking at GM Parts direct, its about the same price as a Safelite, and I can guarantee I will get the Acoustic Sound Deadened OEM one.


----------

